# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  Accessing Direct2D from VB.NET using WPF project

## UWGRAD

Hello,

I am really new to WPF (super beginner). Anyway, I have a few questions regarding WPF to draw a real-time 2D chart.

1) How do I access Direct2D from the code section, I am for looking the equivalent of GDIs MoveTo and LineTo APIs.

2)  Can I update this plot through writing the appropriate xaml code?

In the past I was able to do this with GDI and it ran very fast, but now GDI is being phased out. My plot will take many data points in per second, about 100 max points. The plot will have about 50 to 100 traces with each trace having from 1000 to 50,000 points. The data is generated in real-time so I don't know before hand what the data is. My plot, GDI version, would auto resize if the new data point was outside of the viewing area.

Like I've said, I could do this in GDI very quickly but I have no idea how to implement this with Direct2D or through the WPF xaml. I am using VS2010 with .NET 4. Direct2D is no longer managed under this new platform (from what I understand). I don't care if it's managed or not. I do not want to use SlimDX.

Thank you.

----------


## si_the_geek

_Thread moved to 'WPF' forum_

----------

